# Abzocke mit 555222 und 225522



## a_harald (27 Januar 2015)

Einem Freund von mir wurden kürzlich einige Euro von seinem Handy-Prepaid-Guthaben abgebucht, er habe mit 555222 und 225522 telefoniert.
Er sagt, er habe die Nummern kurz angerufen, nachdem ihm das Geld abgebucht worden sei, um zu schauen, wer das ist...
Die Telekom (0151-Prepaid) fühlt sich natürlich nicht zuständig.
Habe ihm geraten, Anzeige zu erstatten (vielleicht ist die Polizei ja so schlau, komische Telefonnummern zu sammeln...)
Und diesen Thread habe ich eröffnet, damit sich vielleicht andere finden, die mit den gleichen Nummern abgezockt wurden.


----------



## a_harald (8 April 2015)

Hier habe ich noch ein Opfer gefunden: http://www.telefonspion.de/555222


----------

